# Controls on Mitsu D2350



## d2350 (Feb 3, 2019)

I purchased a used Mitsubishi D2350 with 137 original hrs on it. I'm BRAND NEW to owning a tractor! I love the machine, but I don't know what all the levers are for! The gentleman I purchased it from wasn't sure either and he said that he forgot. He had it for many years and only used it a few times to disc his garden. He said he searched high and low looking for the manual he had, but he couldn't find it anywhere. I don't have pics yet, but I will try to take some today and post. Anyone familiar with all the levers, besides the obvious? Thank you!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum d2350! Not familiar with these tractors myself, but hopefully someone will be along shortly. Have you scoured the internet for a manual yet?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Parts Manual is available here: https://www.southern-global.com/parts-manual-mits-d2050-d2350

Since the D2350 is a grey market tractor, I would contact these folks and try for an operators manual in some form or another, or an explanation of the controls: https://www.tripledubyaequipment.com/mitsubishi-d-tractors.html


----------



## Arizonacowboy (Apr 23, 2018)

d2350 said:


> I purchased a used Mitsubishi D2350 with 137 original hrs on it. I'm BRAND NEW to owning a tractor! I love the machine, but I don't know what all the levers are for! The gentleman I purchased it from wasn't sure either and he said that he forgot. He had it for many years and only used it a few times to disc his garden. He said he searched high and low looking for the manual he had, but he couldn't find it anywhere. I don't have pics yet, but I will try to take some today and post. Anyone familiar with all the levers, besides the obvious? Thank you!



Howdy: This is Larry in AZ. I have owned a Mitsubishi 2650 for many years and is most likely very similar. If you could shoot a few pics about what you have questions I would be more than happy to help as much as I can. Text them to 480-292-0799. BTW manuals on these things are as scarce as hens teeth!!! Have a great day.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or we could use the forum!


----------

